# Baby Ring Tailed Lemurs!



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We (Rich) went in to feed the Ringtails on mothers day to find our 2 Ring tailed Lemurs had become four!!!! I think someone must have spilt water on her or something ... you'll see why ;D

Anyway, baby ring tailed lemurs, the father is a male we have had for a couple of years, he lost his female asshe had big tumours in her stomach and had to be euthanised, he became very depressed and ill, he had given up completely to the point we had to syringe feed him. He was that down he allowed us to go in and pick him up, we'd bring him downstairs (he was in the house because it was winter and he just couldn't stay warm) and we'd feed him and then he'd fall asleep on us. We pulled him through, found him a new friend and a year later ta daaaa


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi 

They are just gorgeous!!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Heather.


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

WELL DONE YOU!!!! ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!!! WANT ONE!!! :flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations Marie, they are adorable glad the other one pulled through I remember you saying about it a while ago.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wow! I didn't know anyone actually kept these that came on here, there gourjous, lemurs are one of my favourite animals, I love there personalities and looks! there stunning and gourjous babies! What sort of enclosure are they kept in?*​


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Aww very very cute :smile:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely story! Well done, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Marie. Congrats on the birth of these 2:flrt:

These are my OH's (funnily enough her name is Marie also) all time favourite.

Think I'll keep her away from these pics for a while:whistling2:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Gorgeous! :2thumb:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

:gasp: awwwwwwww sooooo cute :no1: congratulations :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

What a lovely ending to a sad story. Many congratulations :no1:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh wow! How cute are they! What kinnda care do they require?


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats!!! :flrt:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

stunning!!!!

ringtails will always be my favourite animal!! adore them!!!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Marie, obvously all is well with you!! Congrats with your babies, how beautiful are they?! We Lost our old boy a little while back and our female went right down after that and we have just lost her. Glad you managed to find a new mate for yours. Come see us soon, Jenxx


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

what great news. keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

They are lovely!!:2thumb:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, they are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh my word they are the sweetest little faces ever :flrt: Congrats!! What a lovely story.


----------



## glenjih (Mar 26, 2009)

Amazing little creatures. Are you in the business of breeding, or is this a happy coincidence? I'd definitely be interested in keeping these at some point


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awww they are lovely!
id be lying if i said i wasn't jelous.

well done!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*new babies*

congratulations Marie.

realy chuffed for you.

Jodie.xx


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations :no1:

Lovely Mothers Day present for mummy lemur.

The photos are stunning :flrt: you must be soooo excited! 


They all look so content and the picture of health :notworthy:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

They are just :flrt:

Congratulations!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Double posted ... sorry


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all! We're thrilled to bits with them, mum is purring like a cat constantly. It's amazing to watch how caring mum is, she's got her arms around them permanently, they squeak and chirp ... absolutely amazing!! :2thumb:.


----------

